# 2009 Look 566 Ultregra SL - Specs?



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Where can i find some specs on this bike?

I'm deciding between this 2009 model and the 2010 CD Synapse Carbon 4.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

www.lookcycle.com

I don't believe there have been any changes to that frame from 2009 to 2010.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

what about components?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

maybe some slight component changes but nothing that would make much of a difference. I know that the 2009 model came with a carbon bar and the 2010 model came with aluminum. There was a paint scheme change for 2010 as well.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

i see, i just called LOOK and other than year model changes within the ultegra line, not much has changed. Largest is probably the paint scheme


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

should i pick up the 2009 model from Jenson for $2399? And for my info, where is the 2009 Look 566 made?


----------



## Echo (Mar 2, 2009)

Weav said:


> maybe some slight component changes but nothing that would make much of a difference. I know that the 2009 model came with a carbon bar and the 2010 model came with aluminum. There was a paint scheme change for 2010 as well.


Its a fake carbon bar... The 2009's handlebar is aluminum. As far as I know the only difference between the two is 6600sl vs 6700...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

It's not made in France. According to Pez, Look owns a factory in Tunisia where they do alot of their carbon production. http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5852

The one from Jenson at that price looks like a good deal. They only have it in x-small though, so if that fits you go for it. If not google around for some sales, buying online will save you sales tax if you get it out of state, and that savings will buy alot of accessories?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

when are the 2011 Look 566's coming out? This is a 2009 model which is already a year old.

on the bright side, i did manage to find a shop (albeit a little far, 45 mins drive) that will match jenson's price for me and offer a good fit, and lifetime adjustments on the bike. 

It does come with the ultegra 6600's and not the 6700's of 2010 (obviously). Were there any major improvements in the 6700?

Also, which is the better wheelset? Fulcram racing 7's or Mavic Aksiums?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Where I got my bike the owner said he didn't expect the 2010's in until December of last year, so I imagine it might be the same this year for the 2011's. Is it Ultegra SL or Ultegra 6600? I think the 6700 is an improved groupset but I don't know to what extent. 

If you found a good shop that will do what you say, that's worth it in my opinion. You'll need those adjustments in the first 6 months as you break in the drivetrain and lifetime adjustments are a nice thing to have unless you know how to do it on your own.

I have the Fulcrum 7's and I like them just fine for what they are. My LBS told me the Fulcrum's and the Aksiums are basically equivalent, I'd go with Fulcrum's if I had the choice because I like the looks of them better, even though they have a loud freehub.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Weav said:


> Where I got my bike the owner said he didn't expect the 2010's in until December of last year, so I imagine it might be the same this year for the 2011's. Is it Ultegra SL or Ultegra 6600? I think the 6700 is an improved groupset but I don't know to what extent.
> 
> If you found a good shop that will do what you say, that's worth it in my opinion. You'll need those adjustments in the first 6 months as you break in the drivetrain and lifetime adjustments are a nice thing to have unless you know how to do it on your own.
> 
> I have the Fulcrum 7's and I like them just fine for what they are. My LBS told me the Fulcrum's and the Aksiums are basically equivalent, I'd go with Fulcrum's if I had the choice because I like the looks of them better, even though they have a loud freehub.


thanks very much. i guess i'd be willing to make the 1 hour trip out to that bike shop every few months or so. (both me and the gf will have gotten our bikes from them)

They are Ultegra SL components, is that better or worse than Ultegra 6600?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> thanks very much. i guess i'd be willing to make the 1 hour trip out to that bike shop every few months or so. (both me and the gf will have gotten our bikes from them)
> 
> They are Ultegra SL components, is that better or worse than Ultegra 6600?


Ultegra SL is considered a notch above 6600.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a pic of the 2010 Ultegra 6700 I reviewed. I have also ridden the 6600 and Ultegra SL and do feel the new 2010 is worth the extra $$ if you can swing it. For me the 6700 was better than expected and a perfect match for the 566.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

CliveDS said:


> Here is a pic of the 2010 Ultegra 6700 I reviewed. I have also ridden the 6600 and Ultegra SL and do feel the new 2010 is worth the extra $$ if you can swing it. For me the 6700 was better than expected and a perfect match for the 566.


VN Bike!

i can't afford the $3k price for the 2010 model, my original budget was $2050 for the synapse carbon 4. i'm already stretching it for the 2009 ultegras for $2400. 

what makes the 2010 model $600 better than the 2009 model?

edit: just placed the order for the 2009 Look 566 w/ Ultegra SL's for $2400. It'll arrive at my (new) lbs in a week.


----------

